

Startup Slack Group - jeanlucas
http://ssg-slack.herokuapp.com/

======
webhat
I'm one of the admins on SSG, thanks for posting!

~~~
jeanlucas
You're welcome :)

------
timrpeterson
Maybe good to describe the group somewhere. But great idea.

